# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Thiên đường miền trung cùng galaxy thiên hà travel call: 01262626975

## sinh_tourist

“THIÊN ĐƯỜNG MIỀN TRUNG”
ĐÀ NẴNG - SƠN TRÀ - CÙ LAO CHÀM - HỘI AN - BÀ NÀ - HẢI VÂN
(4ngày/3đêm, khởi hành vào thứ Năm và thứ Bảy hàng tuần, áp dụng từ 01/01/2011 đến 01/09/2011)

NGÀY 1: Đón khách - SƠN TRÀ - ĐÀ NẴNG (Ăn Trưa, tối)
- Sáng-Trưa: Đón quý khách theo điểm hẹn tại Đà Nẵng (Sân bay, Ga, Bến Xe...) từ 07h00 đến 13h00 (sau thời gian này, quý khách tự túc nhập đoàn) đưa đi dùng bữa trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”. Nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 
 - Chiều: Khởi hành đi Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Mountain) quay một vòng quanh bán đảo để thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh phố biển Đà Nẵng trên cao. Xe đưa quý khách dọc theo triền núi Đông Nam để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của biển Đà Nẵng, viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam và tắm biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng (Được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất Hành Tinh).    
 - Tối:	Ăn tối hải sản. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,...  

          Bán đảo Sơn Trà	                      Đà nẵng về đêm

NGÀY 2: ĐÀ NẴNG – CÙ LAO CHÀM - ĐÔ THỊ CỔ HỘI AN (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Hội An bên dòng sông hoài	Đèn lồng Hội An
- Sáng: Điểm tâm. Khởi hành vào Hội An ngồi tàu Cao Tốc tại biển Cửa Đại - Hội An đi Cù Lao Chàm, khu dự trữ sinh quyển Thế giới gồm cụm đảo ngoài khơi biển Đông cách Hội An 12 hải lý. Tham quan chùa Hải Tạng hơn 400 năm tuổi, Âu thuyền – khu vực tránh bão của ngư dân, Khu dân cư & các lăng miếu cổ. 
- Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Cù Lao Chàm. 
- Chiều: Tiếp tục thăm khu bảo tồn biển tại bãi Bắc, hòn Dài và tham gia các hoạt động lặn biển (Snokelling) khám phá san hô, cá cảnh, câu cá, bắt ốc, giăng lưới, tắm biển,...  
- Tối:	Ăn tối nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Quý khách tự do bách bộ phố cổ, thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp Phố Cổ Hội An về đêm.
NGÀY 03: BÀ NÀ – TRẠM DỪNG CHÂN HẢI VÂN (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
- Sáng: Điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa, nơi mà quý khách khám phá những khoảnh khắc giao mùa bất ngờ Xuân – Hạ - Thu – Đông trong 1 ngày.  Ngồi cáp treo dài nhất thế giới (gần 6.000m), tham quan Đồi Vọng Nguyệt, chùa Linh Ứng, Thích Ca Phật Đài, khu chuồng ngựa cũ của Pháp, vườn tịnh tâm và đỉnh nhà rông. Tiếp tục ngồi cáp treo đến đỉnh Nghinh Phong, biệt thự Lệ Nim, Lầu Vọng Nguyệt, Cầu Treo Bà Nà và chinh phục đỉnh núi Chúa ở độ cao 1.487m so với mực nước biển để thưởng thức quang cảnh núi rừng Bà Nà và toàn cảnh Đà Nẵng và Quảng Nam trên cao, tham gia các trò chơi phiêu lưu mới lạ, ngộ nghĩnh, hấp dẫn, hiện đại như vòng quay tình yêu, Phi công Skiver, Đường đua lửa, Xe điện đụng Ngôi nhà ma...
- Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng. 
- Chiều: Quý khách xuống Cáp Treo, rời Bà Nà, khởi hành đi trạm dừng chân Hải Vân, Du khách sẽ được tận hưởng mỹ quan tuyệt vời của một bên là sườn núi, một bên là biển rộng cùng với bầu không khí tươi mát, ôn hòa bởi cây xanh, hồ nước, suối, sân vườn được bố trí xuyên suốt đầy nghệ thuật. thưởng thức ẩm thực phong phú. Ăn tối nhà hàng. Tối quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,... 
NGÀY 04: ĐÀ NẴNG - BẢO TÀNG CHÀM - Tiễn khách (ăn sáng, trưa)
- Sáng: Điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi tham quan Bảo Tàng Chàm, nơi trưng bày đầy đủ nhất những hiện vật quý giá của nền văn hoá Chăm nổi tiếng. Mua sắm tại Siêu Thị Đặc Sản Miền Trung.
- Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng.  
- Chiều: Tiễn khách sân bay Đà Nẵng (chuyến bay từ 15h00 đến 23h00). Chào thân ái.  Kết thúc chương trình. 

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: Áp dụng  cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn

GIÁ BAO GỒM	
- Xe vận chuyển tốt đời mới đón - tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình. 
- Ngủ 2khách/phòng khách sạn tiện nghi 3 sao tiện nghi: hệ thống máy nước nóng lạnh, ĐT, phòng tắm riêng, phòng 2-3 người…  
trường hợp lẻ nam, lẻ nữ:  ngủ phòng ba
trường hợp đi 1 người, phụ thu phòng đơn nếu không tìm được người ghép
- Ăn các bữa theo tour: 03 bữa sáng buffet + 04 bữa trưa + 03 bữa tối tiêu chuẩn 100,000 VNĐ/suất (thưởng thức hải sản Đà Nẵng ,đặc sản Hội An & Huế)
- Vé tham quan các điểm.
- Vé cáp treo Bà Nà khứ hồi (bao gồm miễn phí một số trò chơi tại Khu Fantasy Park)
- Dịch vụ snorkelling Cù Lao Chàm
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
- Phục vụ 02nước0.5l/khách /ngày.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch.	

GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM :Poke:  :Poke: 
- Chi phí cá nhân, uống tự gọi trong các bữa ăn… và tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
- Vé máy bay/tàu/ô tô khứ hồi: SGN/HAN/NHA-DAD/HUI-SGN/HAN/NHA.
- Thuế VAT
- Tips cho HDV và lái xe





*Ghi chú:
1.	Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các chi tiết về: Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch và số điện thoại liên lạc của khách để chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn tham quan.
2.	Nếu thời tiết có gió, bão thì thay Cù Lao Chàm bằng Mỹ Sơn hoặc Lăng Cô
3.	Trẻ em 1 - 4 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 - 10 tuổi: tính ½ suất (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

----------


## sinh_tourist

ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

----------


## sinh_tourist

Vé Máy Bay giá rẻ Vương Quốc Anh - Việt Nam call: 043 754 9686 or 0912177005
Galaxy Thiên Hà chuyên cung cấp vé máy bay giá rẻ Vương quốc Anh - viet nam và ngược lại

----------

